# Comment réparer imessage/facetime et notifications iOS 5.0.1



## Tintin96 (7 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
depuis 1 semaine, je n'ai plus de notifications qui arrivent sur mon ipod connecté en permanence en wifi... Je ne peux non plus activer message ou encore facétie. Je l'ai restauré à zéro ( comme neuf ) deux fois et toujours pareil.... J'ai vraiment besoin de résoudre ce problème svp.


----------

